# Did i just charge 50 dollars to my phone bill



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I Was on the instadm app. A messenger for instagram. they have a feature to donate money. I was looking around in that section and I bumped the platinum donation button on accident, which is 50 dollars. It never asked for consent. It just automatically did it. So I'm worried. Is 50 dollars charged to the phone bill? Or did this happen because I'm jailbroken and I have iap. I don't have a credit card set up to my iTunes account. So can they just directly charge to my phone bill?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Next time whehn you get your phone bill just check how much is on there.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

iAP Cracker is illegal, it it allows you to install DLC for free. TSF cannot assist you with this installed.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

call the phone company. If you have att, you can fix it so nothing is charged to your phone by any third party without a security code from you.


----------

